# "Dilemnas"



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Under "Men's Clubhouse" it says "Talk about life's dilemNas." Just noticed that, might want to switch to dilemmas. XD


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

So it does :rofl:

Mods have been into the wine again :smthumbup:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

:slap:


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Holy cow, I am kind of mad I didn't see it first. Considering I hang out there a lot...


lol I think it is just "there" and no one really *reads* the description of the various forums. I'm usually very sensitive to typos and it took me over a week. XD

Also, entropy the icon change really threw me for a sec. Looks nice though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've never read the descriptions before!

Good spotting kittykat...while we're in edit mode, a "d" seems to be needed here:

_This forum is for success stories from people who have been through separation *an* reconciled successfully._


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I've never read the descriptions before!
> 
> Good spotting kittykat...while we're in edit mode, a "d" seems to be needed here:
> 
> _This forum is for success stories from people who have been through separation *an* reconciled successfully._


By jove, you're right! XD


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! Fixed.


----------

